# Anyone here have solid jet black horses?



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 14, 2008)

I keep having dreams of adding a jet black, solid mare with a wide blaze and white socks to our herd (hmm I am searching for a new broodmare, may be a sign??? lol) though I'm not a big fan of solids OH! So after having these dreams I've been looking at mares for sale including black solids and haven't found "her"


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 14, 2008)

No clue, bit i also LOVE solid black with a little white star or snip.. How do you get a solid Black, that doesnt go gray??


----------



## Erica (Jan 14, 2008)

Here are my solid blacks with facial white (besides Annie who has no facial white, but has a sock)-

D&S A Pharaohs Fortune, 07 National GRAND Champion Stallion Under, and 3x National Champion - open, ammy and futurity

















Erica's RFM Spring Thunder, 05 and 06 National Champion and HOF mare

She's got a big snip and tiny star star, that you can't see











Little Kings Awesome Annie; multi champion as a yearling this past year











Little Kings Wild Thunder, she's just a young broodmare never shown but she's neat. She's just in fall hair here so it's not as black as in the summer











LM Hawks Queen of Denial, another young broodmare, never shown, she's got a star, tiny strip and snip, which you can't tell here


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, Erica those are some pretty horses. My mini is supposed to be a black, but on his amha papers they list him as a seal and on his amhr papers, they say black. He looks black in some light but them chocolate in some so I'm really not sure what the heck colour he is. That is him in my avatar.





Vicki


----------



## nootka (Jan 14, 2008)

Raftered Hearts Raven Star.

All black w/one small star on her forehead.





Liz


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone so far.. Erica, Pharoah is close to what the "gal in my dreams" looked like



I really don't know why all of a sudden I want a solid black! OH!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 14, 2008)

ERICA and Nootka,

What colors were the sires and dams of these Beautiful black horses? I want to know what make s a solid black that wont go gray?


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 14, 2008)

Here are my solid blacks





Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway:











Spirit Thunders Miz Annie:






Crown Meadow Bonnie Petit:






And Lucky Hart's Robbianna, who actually we recently listed for sale (the sun was going down in the picture):






Oh, and since you brought up white socks too...even though he does have a little bit of white on his body too (not much)...here is Black Tie Affair...one of my geldings:











Tracy


----------



## nootka (Jan 14, 2008)

Basketmiss, the sire and dam of my mare were both buckskin.

My mare MAY carry a dilute gene, but so far she has given birth to two dark bay fillies and one coal black one (last year's girl, she's a yearling, now).

Two of the fillies were by a red stallion, and one filly was by a buckskin.

IMO, if you want black black, make sure your horses have a good amount of black-based background and stay away from greys as well as appaloosa. Appaloosa tends to roan and ends up looking grey.

Liz


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jan 14, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> I keep having dreams of adding a jet black, solid mare with a wide blaze and white socks to our herd (hmm I am searching for a new broodmare, may be a sign??? lol) though I'm not a big fan of solids OH! So after having these dreams I've been looking at mares for sale including black solids and haven't found "her"


I know exacly where you can find a black whore with white socks and a .. well a star. Look up Mocha Miniatures, she is located in Bow, NH. She has a filly born in 06 that looks like that. She has a great personality. I went up there last April to get more information on miniatures and i fell in love with her when i saw her on the website.


----------



## Kendra (Jan 14, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> I keep having dreams of adding a jet black, solid mare with a wide blaze and white socks to our herd (hmm I am searching for a new broodmare, may be a sign??? lol) though I'm not a big fan of solids OH! So after having these dreams I've been looking at mares for sale including black solids and haven't found "her"


No socks, but jet black and a blaze, she ALMOST fits!!

Samis Ovation De Banana


----------



## Erica (Jan 14, 2008)

I forgot another jet black of mine......he stays black-black

Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet; 2006 Congress Res. Grand Champion Classic Gelding under and Champion Jr Classic Gelding and 2x Congress Champion. 2007 National Grand Champion Single Pleasure Driving, and 2x Res. National Champion open halter and ammy halter.

and yes he is sired by a black with four socks and his dam is solid black






From my previous post-

Pharaoh's sire is a palomino with blaze and socks and dam is black

Spring Thunder "Peas" is sired by a black stallion with blaze, blue eyes and socks and her dam is a loud sorrel and white splash overo

Annie is sired by a buckskin with star an socks, and her dam is black and white pinto mare

Wild Thunder is sired by the same sire as peas (Reeces Thunder Hawk) and her dam is a dun whom in person is real light almost palomino looking

LM Hawks Queen of Denial is sired by a bay pinto and her dam is blue boy daughter whom I'm not sure but pretty sure is gray....


----------



## Getitia (Jan 14, 2008)

I love black horses too and especially blacks with chrome





Here is Buckeye WCF Dance to the Rhythm - solid black with a small star.






and one of our favorites is Buckeye WCF Amazing Grace. Grace's dam is the maternal sister of Buckeye WCF Classical Elegance, who was featured in our recent journal ad. Elegance was Reserve Grand Roadster last year at the Nationals - and Graces' maternal sister is Cicada Song who was the Reserve Grand in driving at the Nationals last year. Can't wait until Grace can drive next year.


----------



## Rachel (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a completely black mare, not a speck of white on her. She is sired by a "brown" (I have seen several pictures of this stud and he looks either black, brown, or dark bay to me



) and her dam is a gray pinto.

Tracy I LOVE Bequest!!!!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 14, 2008)

I can play this time!





~ Willow ~

I think she will remain black.










Both her Mum and Dad are black although her sire is registered as a 'black buckskin' but is as black as they come.

I love black. Such a graceful colour. I think it really shows how lovely a horse can be as there are no flashy colours to hide behind.


----------



## littleones (Jan 14, 2008)

I have several - here are a couple:

My stallion - Thunders True Copy (he is an old boy now) - multi National Champion halter horse, Liberty horse, color horse. Sire of National Champions. Copy is shiny black - never fades. We have several of his daughters - including a couple of black fillies - one that is solid black with no white - another with white stockings.











One of our new additions this year - RFM Best Bets Lady Sierra - she will be two this spring and we are planning on showing her. She is shiny black with the long white socks - we really like her.






I think that the black horses are very attractive - I guess that's why we own a few!!!!

www.mistymoonequines.com


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 14, 2008)

All of your black horses are so BEAUTIFUL!! So strikng -IMO

Thanks for the info and thanks Lucky C for bringing this up...


----------



## Kellie in OR (Jan 14, 2008)

He is not mine, he is for sale on Craigs list in junction city OREGON. A 32 inch stallion....6 years old and. Too bad I don't have room.

I know they are not ponies but I LOVE them so much.....I have three black Tennessee Walking horses. One with a blaze, one with a diamond and another with a star and snip. Two of them have a tiny hind stocking, and the other one has two white hind socks. I ride in a TWH drill team and most of our horses are black, not a requirement, just happened. Some are very black and others fade to brown.


----------



## alongman (Jan 15, 2008)

Here are my kids. I'm a huge fan of the black horse!!! All the ones below are (or were) show horses with us.

Longman's Shadow Spencer (AMHA/AMHR)






Longman's Ranger Blue Rashmi (AMHR)






HRE Midnight Lady (AMHR)






Wilk. Dark Raven (ASPC)


----------



## nootka (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh. Be still my heart! Adam, Dark Raven is gorgeous...Getitia, I love the skunk tail on Grace (and the rest of her, too!).

Liz


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is my 3 year old girl, June Bug. She is in her winter woolies here so has a brown tinge. My horses are out year round so her mane is a bit sunburnt but it is much darker now. I just love her face.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is one of mine I have several more but, no pictures. This one has 2 blue eyes and some white socks.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 15, 2008)

oooo Nancy you little gal is REALLY close to it!! I did find a solid black mare, two high whites, one sock and star, gorgeous head and neck, but still the "older style" I like, and in my price range!! woohoo!! Only problem is I have two colts in the barn that are on payments, so have to wait for those two to be paid off and the stalls empty



And knowing my luck that gal will get snatched up before I can grab her *sigh*


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a solid black mare no blaze though but I love her anyway here's Broadways Colors Luck Be A Lady (Risky) lol she is a soon to be new mommy!! I am thrilled looking forward to a fantastic foal! I showed her quite a bit, last year too, and she does very well especially in cart. Well here she is a pic from last year and man she's alot fatter now lol Thanks for letting me share Great thread and some beautiful horses! ~Jessica


----------



## Nancy (Jan 15, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> oooo Nancy you little gal is REALLY close to it!! I did find a solid black mare, two high whites, one sock and star, gorgeous head and neck, but still the "older style" I like, and in my price range!! woohoo!! Only problem is I have two colts in the barn that are on payments, so have to wait for those two to be paid off and the stalls empty
> 
> 
> 
> And knowing my luck that gal will get snatched up before I can grab her *sigh*


Glad you found a black filly hope you get her be sure to post pictures if you do. I was looking on a couple of sale boards today and did see a couple there that looked pretty nice.


----------



## alongman (Jan 15, 2008)

nootka said:


> Oh. Be still my heart! Adam, Dark Raven is gorgeous...Getitia, I love the skunk tail on Grace (and the rest of her, too!).
> 
> Liz


Liz - Thanks sweetie! We love him too, but hopefully he will find a new home this year. He's just standing around without anything to do other than look pretty..... we are hoping to find him a lease home where we can still have access to him...... interested?


----------



## nootka (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah, I'm interested, but shouldn't!!!!

I have six stalls, six horses....soooooo hence, my dilemma!

Liz


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 16, 2008)

I must admit that I am quite taken by this handsom fellow







Erica said:


> I forgot another jet black of mine......he stays black-black
> 
> Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet; 2006 Congress Res. Grand Champion Classic Gelding under and Champion Jr Classic Gelding and 2x Congress Champion. 2007 National Grand Champion Single Pleasure
> 
> ...


----------



## Teedee (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is our stallion NJ's Peekaboo Feet






One of our mare SMHC Dial-A-Hottie






LOVE those black horses

Tammi

http://dialbydesign.com


----------



## Chamomile (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is my BOB son! He is so gorgeous! I just LOVE him


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 18, 2008)

Technically this is our only solid black horse!!!






Frank is genetically tested as black, and he is solid colored. Ok, so maybe his solid color is white.

Sorry, just in a silly mood today.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 18, 2008)

Lisa Strass said:


> Technically this is our only solid black horse!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe He sure is handsome!! So is he a black based extreme sabino? or?



> This guy is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 18, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> hehe He sure is handsome!! So is he a black based extreme sabino? or?


Yes, he is a black based maximum expression sabino.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 18, 2008)

I LOVE the black ones! And what beautiful ones on here. Even the 'white' one





this just made me realize we have quite a few blacks in our little herd. Some solid, or mostly.

This is Star Skipper, 29 1/2". The only body white is on his shoulder but he has stockings too. This pic is straight from the pasture with just a bath and a bit of a trim job. He's really black and stays that way all year. this was shot late in the evening so the sun is putting a bit of red highlights in his coat.






This is a 29" Cowboy daughter. She is another one who stays black all year round (nonfading black). Of course, she's also a homozygous tobiano!










And this is Skipper's and Paradigm's '07 filly! solid black with stockings and a white tail! I love it! Wish I could make lots of those blacks with white tails! We had 2 like that last year and one almost solid bay with a white tail! Aaaand, this filly is homozygous tobiano too










Can;t wait to see what this years foals bring everyone!

Charlotte


----------



## JaniceZ (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is my solid black mare:






wow that photos really old!!



from 2004,



i really need to get out and take some recent pictures!!


----------



## Becky (Jan 18, 2008)

I love black horses too! I have a few.

Redrock Little Blossom, 33.75" jet black with a bald face, hind socks and a belly spot. I think she may be homozygous for black, though never tested.






This is Blossoms' 2007 filly, Redrock Pixel Image. Pixie is jet black with a large star, faint snip and a lot of white in her tail. Though she appears to have tan around her muzzle and eyes, that was just summer fading as she is very black.






This is Foxfires Annebelle Lee 31", another jet black mare. Her only white is substantial lacing on her back.






This last little one is Royal M Ima Ravin Beauty 29", homozygous for black mare who belongs to my daughter, Cammie. She too is jet black and non fading.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 18, 2008)

> http://www.sunrae.com/redrockminiaturehors...tleBlossom1.jpg


OMGosh!! That soo could be "her" if only she had three more white socks!



*sigh*


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is our only black mare Sugar. She has a nice blaze. She has a had a foal every year except this year I left her open she was getting late. She has thrown a world champion and national reserve champion no white socks though


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 19, 2008)

If big horses can play too, here's one of our adopted babies. He is Tennesee Walker, Arabian, and Thoroughbred. We've had him since he was 10 months old. He is now 4. Meet Eqypt's Fury


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 20, 2008)

> Crown Meadow Bonnie Petit:


Flying G, the foal with this mare is very close to my colt.


----------



## Sue S (Jan 23, 2008)

Your black horses are beautiful, I have been looking for a solid black mare with a blaze but can't find one, also I am afraid that if I find one it would be my luck that she would turn gray.


----------



## Marty (Jan 23, 2008)

Here ya go and she's true black, got a star stripe and a snip and she's in your price range......but she's a baby!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jan 24, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby Marty!!! That one will be added to an "I Wish" list! All of the blacks on here are awesome!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 24, 2008)

At one time Hubby and I said, "we wish we had a black one!" Well guess what ...

be careful what you wish for! Now we have more than our share of black in the

barn...not deliberate...just sort of turned out that way!





D&S ShowTime (HOF), AMHR/ASPC mare. She is jet black, non fading. She halters, drives,

rides, just an all-around great horse!






Vermilyea Farms Stylish Prism (HOF) AMHR gelding. Prism came to us from Jo-Co Miniatures and

has his HOF in Halter, Country Pleasure Driving, and Pleasure Driving. He has 62 grands to his

credit, as well as two National Grands! We plan to put him back in the ring in 2008.






D&S Chanel #5 - AMHR/ASPC mare. Chanel is registered as "seal brown" but sure looks

black to us! She will be in training with Larry Parnell this year.






Little Pines CB's Amazing Grace - AMHA/AMHR mare. Well, Gracie is a minimal black and

white pinto, but her black is a true, non-fading jet black.






Lil Darlings Ciscos Balls To Wall - AMHA/AMHR gelding. Wally is brand new to our farm!

We bought him for our son (and maybe me too) to drive this year. Wally was Grand Champion

in Pleasure driving, 30" & under at 2006 and 2007 AMHR Nationals.






And last but not least, my big horse.

Doc's Daisy Mae, APHA registered breeding stock mare. We've made the decision to sell

our big horses as conditioning the minis for show is just too all-consuming and we don't

have time to ride.






Shelley


----------



## vvf (Jan 24, 2008)

I have 3 black stallions





First is our B stallion, solid black/ no white.

JCM's Rodeo's Cowboy






Next is Hawk our black frame overo






And our newest jr stallion. Creeksides Pharaohs Prophet,

not the best picture, but we just got him last fall, so will have to wait to get new pictures.

He is solid black with blue eyes.






We have a few black mares too.


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 24, 2008)

I have really enjoyed this thread! All the horses are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Amz (Jan 24, 2008)

This is my Filly





Dorrii


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 24, 2008)

I wanna play......

Our stallion (soon to be gelding) Honey Bea Meadow's Flash Of Buck!!!!


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 25, 2008)

Ahhh he looks so kind



What a sweet face







The Simple Life Farm said:


> I wanna play......
> 
> Our stallion (soon to be gelding) Honey Bea Meadow's Flash Of Buck!!!!


----------

